# [PhotoFiltre] schneller Transparenzverlauf



## akrite (5. Mai 2006)

Moin,

für eine schneller Erstellung von Transparenzverläufen von Bitmaps wollte ich PhotoFiltre benutzen. Ich weiß das ging damit recht zügig, nur kann ich mich nicht mehr erinnern, wo und wie.... Das Alter ? ;-)
Kann mir jemand helfen ?

Grüße
Andreas


----------

